# Street candid



## amritagudral (Oct 17, 2015)

Can you all please help me figure out which photo looks better in terms of post processing and any improvements needed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Amrita


----------



## Donde (Oct 17, 2015)

Number one. I think the colors of the flags in the background and the color in the man's face are very important to the image. The b & w version to me is uninteresting. Very nice photo.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 17, 2015)

I like the color one also but, imo, the face is too dark
(original on left)


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 18, 2015)

I like traveler's edit. One thing that bugs me about the image though is the head of the other man walking behind your subject. To me it creates the illusion that your subject has a misshapen head.


----------



## sashbar (Oct 19, 2015)

I prefer the color version, but unfortunately, I can not get beyond that white object above his head. The main subject is not separated well enough from the background for it to be a really good street portrait in my opinion. You were a bit unlucky with that pedestrian, next time wait for a clean, preferably contrasting background.

Regarding the crop I prefer the original one. It adds some local color and interesting details like that bike (?) etc, you just see more of the street. His posture reflects his rather unfriendly glance and you lose it if you crop.
In general the more you concentrate on the main subject, the more demanding is a street portrait. You can get away with some lack of sharpness or less that ideal light or an awkward posture/glance etc with a more inclusive environmental street portrait.
The tighter you crop on the subject, the more you need to judge it as just a normal portrait. And here technical excellence (or lack of it) starts to play much bigger role.
As an example: if it is a street portrait with a lot going on around the man, then reflections in his glasses are just normal reflections of the street life. As soon as you close up and crop it, these reflections become a nuisance and a technical fault.
I would like to see more of that street to be honest, I want to see the world this man lives in. But that is me, others street mileage can vary.


----------

